# Graco Sprayer Inquiry



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Has anyone used the Graco X5, the Graco Project Project painter, and/or the one of Graco 360 dual or variable speed hand-held sprayers?

I have a tri-level brick house where I need to spray the shutters, gables, soffits, fascia, and gutters. There is also the possibility that I will be using a sprayer to paint or clearcoat a wooden deck. I am operating under the assumption that an airless sprayer is likely going to be the best product for this task. I'm leaning towards the X5 or the project painter for this task.

In addition, I have several exterior doors and interior doors that I need to paint. All the exterior doors will be painted a type of blue. All of the interior doors, and the inside of the exterior doors will be painted a type of white.

Having not used an airless sprayer before, I was unsure how much paint is lost to the hose and clean up.

I'm hoping I can use the same product for both applications, rather than buying two separate tools.

Part of the appeal for the sprayer in the first place is the allegedly finer finish for the doors, sans brush strokes, and a significantly faster application for the exterior project.

Does anyone have input or advice on:
Is it worth using an airless sprayer doors considering the clean-up?
Will I be better off just saying F it and paying someone for all of it, versus using the sprayer for these particular tasks?
Any particular suggestion on one product versus the other?

Thank you.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

I don't know much about the Graco Magnum series which include the X5. But as far as airless goes I've got a decent amount of knowledge. My brothers and I own an industrial paint manufacturing business and we are a Graco distributor. I typically work on and with Graco's large industrial units. The theory is all very similar. The X5 should do all the things you're needing it to do. My biggest recommendation is to be very thorough in cleaning it. And NEVER under any circumstances let anyone borrow it. I tell people your airless is like your wife or your girlfriend. People who borrow it won't treat it as nice as you will. Most repair stories begin with "I let a friend borrow it..."

Before you begin spraying something like doors test spraying on a big piece of cardboard. Airless spray is an on/off type situation. You can't feather the trigger like you can an air spray paint gun. With airless you need to be moving the spray gun before you pull the trigger or you'll end up with a big run or sag in your paintjob.


----------

